# How many people have Apple computers and REALLY like them?



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've had my MacBook Pro for a little over a year now and as much as I try to like it... I've worked in IT for about 15 years now and I'm not a supporter of Microsoft either but I've never been so frustrated in my life that when I use my MacBook. It is counter intuitive, I've got to jump through hoops to do what I think is the simplest things in the world. When I ask Apple for help I get "Why do you want to do that anyway?". I do believe I got caught in up in the hype when I switched over. Even apps like Garage Band are exercises in frustration for me because I want to do things "outside the box". Anyone else or am I the lonely voice in this frame of mind?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have had my Imac for about 5 years and for the most part I'm very happy with it. I do agree some of their apps like garage band can be a pain in the ass I guess I will just have to adjust my thinking to the way they do things, on the other hand my Ipad could make me take up drinking seriously, oh! I already am serious at that. Well I'll just continue trying and sooner or later I'll get that damn Ipad doing what I want. Yah fat chance on that, I'll end up doing things as the Ipad wants.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I prefer using Linux as you can dig in as little or deep as you want. Have you tried that if you are unhappy with your MacBook. You chould be able to dual boot that I would think.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have watched friends "go Apple" and then watched them slowly disappear because of the limitations of their Apple systems. 

I tried Linux but when I did it was nothing at all finished and worse than DOS 3.x with very few anything written for it (and the messengers had neither voice nor video ability and at that time the messanger programs were not even 100% for text). If it was seamlessly plug N play the way windows is then I would give it another try, but anything that needs layers of customized settings and loading rituals is just not where I am anymore with computers. 1987 in DeVry yes when I was 18 but not now


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have used Apple computers for work for 15 years. If I didn't like them, I would use something else. I have always had PC's around as well. I guess it all depends on what you want to do. I guess for my work flow I am not looking to get 'outside the box' as often. I just want the machine to work for the jobs I am doing, and my Macs have always performed exemplary for that.

That being said, I do not like the direction the OS is going though. Snow Leopard was a beautiful OS to work on, but that was where OSX seemed to peak. It now seems to be gradually morphing into something more like iOS. If it continues on that direction, even I won't be an Apple computer user much longer. iOS is fine as an entertainment platform, but that's about it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our son turned us on to Apple and since then, we have been problem free. Bought two Mac Booh Pro's and love them plus our old standby G4 that my son has owned for over 7 years now. Apple is the way to go
Long live the Mac !!!!!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been a Mac user for over ten years. Never had a virus, never had virus protection, never had a fatal crash. 

I had one bad computer replaced by Apple within 48 hours. Personally I have had excellent customer service on the phone and at their stores.

Whenever I use a PC now I have no idea how to work it. 

At work every computer being used for creative purposes (Pro Tools, Final Cut) is a Mac and every computer being used for administrative use is a PC. I think that speaks volumes, each platform excels in different areas.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a PC desktop. Been a PC guy for a long time. 

I also have a MacBook pro I got a couple years ago. 

Each has it's merits. 

I do love my iPad and iPhone though


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll let you know. My next laptop will definitely be a Mac. Our guys in the El Paso office have been changing over and are raving about them.

I've been using iPads and iPhones for a couple of years and that has pushed me in the direction of a MacBook Pro or similar.

I can't comment on Mac reliability or functionality first hand, but PC is certainly not problem free by ANY stretch.

I guess my view is, PC is so bad, how can Apple be any worse?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

blam said:


> I have a PC desktop. Been a PC guy for a long time.
> 
> I also have a MacBook pro I got a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


Other than the MacBook Pro sentence, this is me as well.

My daughter got a Mac all in one thing a few years ago.
I wanted to have something similar for a few things. So, I got a mini Mac and hooked it up to my PC's keyboard mouse and monitor with a KVM switch.

She needed a windows laptop for school. So, her Mac gets used very rarely now.
I changed keyboards and the new stuff doesn't work with the KVM switch. So, I have put the mini Mac in the corner with its own keyboard, mouse and monitor and I we it for music related activities. I have an audio to USB interface for it and an HD web cam for video guitar lessons.

They work great for what I use them for, but the kind of work I do most often is relegated to a windows PC because of the programs.

I do find that there is a difference between the usability of the operating systems, but I don't have a particular hard time switching between the two.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have both.Pc for specific stuff.
Overall the iMac G5 is my goto pooter 99% of the time.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Mac user through and through. Got rid of all of my Windows PCs. I cold never get anything to work properly on a PC. I would get it running and then it would inevitably crash within a day or two.

Like many others, I just want my computers to work. I don't need to hack into them or change this setting or that setting, tweak this and tweak that. I just want to be able to turn it on and running the programs that I bought, without problems. Macs do that for me.

I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm being pressured by one daughter to switch to Mac (and by the other daughter not to), and by a musician friend who swears by Mac. For the present I've never been happier than I am with my HP ProBook 4720s. When it comes to computers, my age shows, and I'm afraid of change. Most folks I know who use Macs love them, but those who used to, have nightmarish tales to tell.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Been running Apple computers since LATE 80's.. had PC's as well, but nothing beats a good Mac.. from high end 75 000$ models in the 90's to a simple ipad now....and Mac Pro Intel as well as Laptops..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Tarbender said:


> t is counter intuitive, I've got to jump through hoops to do what I think is the simplest things in the world. When I ask Apple for help I get "Why do you want to do that anyway?".


What are you trying to do that's eliciting those kinds of responses from Apple support? What's counter-intuitive?





> Even apps like Garage Band are exercises in frustration for me because I want to do things "outside the box". Anyone else or am I the lonely voice in this frame of mind?


GarageBand is most definitely aimed at the entry level recording artist. You can't fault it if it's got fewer features than a full-on, pro-level DAW suite. Why don't you just run Logic or Cubase or something less entry-level?

Also: http://askdifferent.com for all your Apple Q&A needs. I'm Ian C. there.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm re-entering the laptop market b/c I'm headed back to school in the fall. I'll probably get a windows machine and dual boot it with Ubuntu(Linux for dummies like me). I find my Father-in-law's Mac counter-intuitive too - I really miss my right click. I run Ubuntu on my 5 year old Toshiba satellite and it works really well. I run windows 7 on my work laptop and it also works well. Ubuntu's free app selection, free word processing and free spreadsheet programs coupled with Chrome is the cat's ass as far as I'm concerned.The _only_ reason I would not fully switch to Ubuntu is b/c Reaper only works with windows.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Right click? You certainly can right click on a Mac. What are you talking about?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

If you think you can't right click with a Mac you were doing it wrong. It certainly can right click. 

The track pad for the MacBooks are absolutely mind blasting. It puts a mouse to shame for most day to day tasks.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I too think my MBP is great and I doubt I will go back to a PC/windoze platform. It does take a bit of getting used to certain things in apple-land but I don't have annoying crashes and everything works fast. I rarely turn on my PC anymore. Running Snow Leopard because Lion just wouldn't play nice with my older Canon DSLR.......


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I run "Microsoft Office for mac" on my Imac it works great. I also run mac scan, it helps keep the google tracking cookies away, for some reason my Imac is prone to getting google tracking cookies. I don't know how many other people have this problem but it pisses me off always showing up. I have never had a virus and only one crash, that was caused by the memory burning out. Don't ask me about that, even the techie couldn't figure that out. I like the mac but I also have two Pc's, one laptop and one desk top. I need them for my office work. I still prefer the mac for most of my on line monkeying around.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I prefer using vaccum tube based computers. Screw that solid state [email protected]*t!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Right click? You certainly can right click on a Mac. What are you talking about?


I have no problems with people not liking Macs. But it is a little annoying when people dislike them over completely non-existant issues. Apple's own stock mouse with all it's iMac's has right-click on it. I've used a 2 button mouse on my Mac's since I had my G4.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

dcole said:


> I prefer using vaccum tube based computers. Screw that solid state [email protected]*t!


Wholly S#^*!:woot:
How big is your pooter desk?b205.gif 761×607 pixels


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

loudtubeamps said:


> Wholly S#^*!:woot:
> How big is your pooter desk?b205.gif 761×607 pixels


That is really awesome!! Those era computers got 'recycled' but now and then modules come up for sale. One of these days I will get me one 

The pioneers went right for the two bit glory though. Which is too bad, because had they done it right they could easily have used heptodes and octodes for linear analog maths without the need for the binary half adder. They also could have put in a grid system into a decatron and multiplexed as well. There are a few things where they missed the boat that could have seen far better tube computers during the day


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I have no problems with people not liking Macs. But it is a little annoying when people dislike them over completely non-existant issues. Apple's own stock mouse with all it's iMac's has right-click on it. I've used a 2 button mouse on my Mac's since I had my G4.


Well, I only use the thing when I visit, so maybe my recall was wrong, it's probably that it doesn't do what I expect when I rt click. The other thing I hate about my Father-in-law's 'puter is how freakin huge the screen is. I have to swivel my head around to look at different parts of the screen. That and they always way over-sell him a computer. All he does is surf, email and word processing. He's got a machine worth several thousand bucks that, for him, could be replaced with a 300 dollar laptop.
edit: my wife reminds me that the controls (X _) are on the wrong side on the Apple OS if your used to windows, which is a pain.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a G5, an iMac running Snow Leopard, 3 desktops and about 14 or so laptops and "portable computers". Not too sure what the G5 runs...Tiger I think...and the Microsoft ones run everything from Windows 95 to Vista. The Tandy 102 runs Microsoft Basic. They all work and they all do what I want them to do. There are some problems such as I haven't found software for the iMac to run my old dot matrix printer or some other hardware. Other than that there is nothing to say one is better or worse than the other for what I use them for. @dcole.....I've used tube based computers. Yeah, I'm that old. Aside from the heat, the noise, the "clean" aspect and the size, they're ok. As I recall the keyboard peripheral was about the same size as the teletype machine next to it. @keeper.....two bit glory...nice.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Its not my computer desk thats large, its the processor itself that takes up the whole neighbours house!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I find OSX stifling to my workflow, and I prefer the wide range of programs (for the love of god, let's stop calling home computer programs "apps") available to Windows. I personally believe that a lot of Windows based computers have inferior hardware quality to Macs, but that's no issue in the OS, and it's reflected in the price of computers - there are many $2K Windows machines that will vastly outperform an iMac or MBP, but most comparisons are done against $500 Dells.

That said, I love my iPhone. I don't mind having limited capability versus an Android phone, as mine is incredibly reliable and well supported.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

About the only thing with the Mac computers that I have seen of interest to me during some test driving them in the Apple Store(s) is the monitors/graphics. Even when I was actively pursuing digital art, all the software I used was PC only. But viewing the art on the Mac was something else!

But as my friends have gone through University (one is on her Masters now and I bet will go for Doctoral too) I have seen the phrase "sorry, my stupid Mac ..." more times than I can count. Because of seeing what my friends have gone through with them I am leery of getting involved with them.


As for phones, I love my HTC Android. The issues with it are hardware (dang those tiny usb ports) but otherwise I have no complaints with it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Andy said:


> for the love of god, let's stop calling home computer programs "apps"


Why does this bother you so much?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

keeperofthegood said:


> But as my friends have gone through University (one is on her Masters now and I bet will go for Doctoral too) I have seen the phrase "sorry, my stupid Mac ..." more times than I can count.


In relation to what?

I'll admit there was a time, early in the 00's, when you'd find OS X unwilling to deal with as many A/V formats as a PC. And of course, people passing around Office documents, would stymie OS X users. But that's all on par now, if not ahead on OS X. A/V formats are well supported on OS X now (and there was a recent shift to mp4 for video by the...ahem...groups that provide those kinds of things on a regular basis to the world). Office documents are mostly compatible with the Apple versions of the office programs -- they're on par with the OpenOffice/NeoOffice set for compatibility. And you can buy an MS Office package that's in lockstep with the Windows version now.

I honestly couldn't work without a few of Lion's features: gestures (especially for multi-desktop navigation) and the multi-desktop/full-screen app stuff that Lion does are absolutely invaluable to me. Having my VMs and remote desktop sessions full screen is a brillant way to go with these technologies. I gesture in to them, and it's just like sitting at the physical instance thanks to full screen mode. Add in some rather amazing apps like Sparrow for email and iTerm 2 for terminal integration (built-in tmux integration! wow!). Layer on my favourite text editor for coding: Sublime Text 2. It's just a nice way to roll.

Plus, I've really come to love the chiclet keyboard. Hated it at first, but after switching back to an old school siscor-type keyboard and then back to the chiclet keyboard I'm preferring the chiclet keyboard. Less force to depress the keys means less strain on my hands, which over the years have taken quite an RSI-type beating from my line of work. There's still a problem with zeroing yourself on this type of keyboard because the key surface is flat, but the low force press is enough of an upgrade that I'll live with that inconvenience.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

If you guys have specific gripes or complaints about OS X post 'em here. I'd love to try and help you with them.

It's definitely different from Windows but I'm a pretty big believer that once you figure out how it differs, you come around to it and, even if you don't like it, you won't find yourself fighting with it.

Ask away.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The other thing I hate about my Father-in-law's 'puter is how freakin huge the screen is. I have to swivel my head around to look at different parts of the screen.


I assure you that you are well in the minority when it comes to *not* wanting more screen real estate!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ian, in the 7 or so years I participated on deviantART, doing digital art and chatting on #damn I can recall many more people having Mac issue of connectivity, functionality and overall user experience than I can for people with PC's. Maybe the PC users were more blase and the Mac users more disappointedly vocal I do not know. But over those 7 years the predominated feeling was one of frustration and disappointment by the users of Mac in terms of what was expressed on the negative side. This has, as I said, coloured my perspective.

I want the Mac for that screen and graphic resolution OMG my art looks SO bad and SO good on a Mac that I feel I am missing out a lot by not having the Mac to "see" my art on!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

keeperofthegood said:


> I want the Mac for that screen and graphic resolution OMG my art looks SO bad and SO good on a Mac that I feel I am missing out a lot by not having the Mac to "see" my art on!


I'm buying an big, external monitor for my office today and...very hard not to buy the new Thunderbolt display: Apple - Thunderbolt Display - More pixels and more possibilities. -- mmm....so nice.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been an Apple user for many, many years. Never a problem. From light email use, to spreadsheet macros, to ad-hoc networks for classroom use, to heavy duty programming in C/C++ for global and stochastic optimization research.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I'm buying an big, external monitor for my office today and...very hard not to buy the new Thunderbolt display: Apple - Thunderbolt Display - More pixels and more possibilities. -- mmm....so nice.


You're going to love it. I have this setup in my office with the Thunderbolt as the main screen and the laptop screen as the secondary. Also using an iStand (to raise the MacBook Pro) and external keyboard and pad. I will replicate this rig in my home soon.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I find myself in need-a-new-computer-land and I've been toying quite seriously with buying an iMac. I've been a PC user since I was a kid and have dabbled with Apples on and off, but never owned one. 

I want something for day-to-day use, but also to record and have always heard that Macs are the shiz for recording. I browsed some websites, and as far as I can tell, the biggest reason for this is Core Audio and how the OS deals with the audio as an integrated part of itself, not an add-on like ASIO on a PC. I dunno, it sounds kinda hokey to me, but I haven't really found other quantifiable reasons for Apple's superiority in the recording field.

I like the all-in-on aspect, as it will reduce clutter in my studio. It looks cool, you can't get away from that. But everything I look at specs and then the price, there's a disconnect that my brain can't bridge. I'm always thinking "but for this price, I can get..."

I was pretty much convinced I would get the iMac a couple weeks ago, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I HATE my ipad. Actually, it is simply a useless toy that does nothing but try to take control of all my files and prompt me to buy something every 5 seconds. I wouldn't even consider a Mac computer.

I have LMAO over the years watching my friends talk about the superiority of Macs, how much better they are, etc etc. When I ask them why/how their Macs are better than their PCs they suddenly clam up. When I ask them what they are doing on a Mac that they couldn't/didn't do on a PC they give me a puzzled look. Yep, all they do is surf the web and use word. But Macs are better . . . 

Macs are not bad by any means, but they have thrived on an aggressive marketing campaign and their status as the cool alternative. Now that they are the most profitable company out there, they will lose some of their street cred with users who realize Apple is simply another gazillion dollar corporation searching for ever increasing profit (so alternative!). 

If there is a specific program/task you need to do that is only available on Mac, then the increased cost may be justified for a power/niche users. For the average person, you are simply wasting your money and paying a massive premium for the "honour" of owning a Mac.

TG


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm gonna wait and get a cheap one when they start making them in China. 8P


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

sulphur said:


> I'm gonna wait and get a cheap one when they start making them in China. 8P


 Most, if not all of the components in every pooter made right now come from China. The hard drive in my mac g5 is a 2005 Maxtor, 
stamped"Made In China"! :2guns:
I have been on a crusade for a very long time "not to buy Chinese". With most things these days, it's becoming almost impossible!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's one: how come i have to keep refreshing the connection between my imac and my rogers wireless internet? i have to do this every few minutes if i am using the internet for anything.



iaresee said:


> If you guys have specific gripes or complaints about OS X post 'em here. I'd love to try and help you with them.
> Ask away.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

david henman said:


> ...here's one: how come i have to keep refreshing the connection between my imac and my rogers wireless internet? i have to do this every few minutes if i am using the internet for anything.


What do you mean by "refreshing"? Can you describe your setup? What router? What modem? How do you connect your iMac to the Rogers modem?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> What do you mean by "refreshing"? Can you describe your setup? What router? What modem? How do you connect your iMac to the Rogers modem?


...when the internet stops working, a screen comes up where i can click on butten like "assist" and "diagnostic", then it will ask me to click on my network, i wait about thirty seconds, then get a message that i am connected to the internet.

i have an imac, and a rogers wireless modem. that's it.

i also have a laptop - it's an acer that uses microsoft. the connection is always solid.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it a loss of connection at specific time intervals or random?
How's your signal strength? What OS are you running and what version? As the " Network Diagnostics or Connection Doctor" prompts you and updates your status, is it asking you to "save changes"? Some Airports are susceptible to anything in the home that is running on 2.4 Ghz(cordless phones) and when activated, can block your wi fi connection to your Rogers router.
Are you set up for Dynamic or staic ip in >System Preferences>Network>Airport>TCP/IP?
Good Luck. Cheers, d.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

david henman said:


> i have an imac, and a rogers wireless modem. that's it.


There are two wireless modem options on this page, which one do you have? http://www.rogers.com/web/link/hispeedBrowseFlowDefaultPlans# -- Wireless G (silver and blue, two antennae) or Wireless N (black, no external antennae).



> i also have a laptop - it's an acer that uses microsoft. the connection is always solid.


Are the computers near each other? Would they have the same signal strength? Are they both using DHCP to connect to the modem? On your iMac right click on the wireless signal strength indicator in the menu bar and select 'Open Network Preferences...'. In the list of connection types find 'Wi-Fi' and click on it. Click on the 'Advanced' button and then in the window that opens click the TCP/IP tab. What does it say for 'Configure IPv4' at the top of that page? Does it say 'Using DHCP'?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...never been prompted to save changes. as far as i can tell, it happens randomly, but i'm pretty much gauranteed that after about 10-15, i will lose connection.
i think the OS snow leopard. i have very little technical savvy. i basically only use the imac for garageband, but i need the internet connection to exchange audio files with other musicians and studios.



loudtubeamps said:


> Is it a loss of connection at specific time intervals or random?
> How's your signal strength? What OS are you running and what version? As the " Network Diagnostics or Connection Doctor" prompts you and updates your status, is it asking you to "save changes"? Some Airports are susceptible to anything in the home that is running on 2.4 Ghz(cordless phones) and when activated, can block your wi fi connection to your Rogers router.
> Are you set up for Dynamic or staic ip in >System Preferences>Network>Airport>TCP/IP?
> Good Luck. Cheers, d.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the black one.

i'm at the office during the day. when i get home to the studio this afternoon, i'll try answering your other questions.



iaresee said:


> There are two wireless modem options on this page, which one do you have? http://www.rogers.com/web/link/hispeedBrowseFlowDefaultPlans# -- Wireless G (silver and blue, two antennae) or Wireless N (black, no external antennae).
> 
> 
> Are the computers near each other? Would they have the same signal strength? Are they both using DHCP to connect to the modem? On your iMac right click on the wireless signal strength indicator in the menu bar and select 'Open Network Preferences...'. In the list of connection types find 'Wi-Fi' and click on it. Click on the 'Advanced' button and then in the window that opens click the TCP/IP tab. What does it say for 'Configure IPv4' at the top of that page? Does it say 'Using DHCP'?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...here's one: how come i have to keep refreshing the connection between my imac and my rogers wireless internet? i have to do this every few minutes if i am using the internet for anything.


Mine does the same thing David. Rogers Sucks. The Modem we had before this one (Portable internet) Was amazing, no trouble at all. Now they made us switch and it's awful!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Mine does the same thing David. Rogers Sucks. The Modem we had before this one (Portable internet) Was amazing, no trouble at all. Now they made us switch and it's awful!


...i don't think it's a rogers/modem issue. i have a smart tv, a pc laptop and two internet radios that are fed by the modem, with no issues.

i think there are configuration issues with the imac. i don't have the technical knowledge to resolve them. i wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had problems with my old Rogers modem but since I had it replaced with the newer style I have had zero problems with any of my devices (some Apple, some PC).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

starjag said:


> You're going to love it. I have this setup in my office with the Thunderbolt as the main screen and the laptop screen as the secondary. Also using an iStand (to raise the MacBook Pro) and external keyboard and pad. I will replicate this rig in my home soon.


Opted for a cheaper Samsung LED. Quality isn't as nice but the Thunderbolt would have been too big (gasp) for my standing desk setup. I would have been looking up to see the top of the screen. I can't really adjust the height of my standing setup easily.

Upside: saved enough money that I was able to buy a whole TV for the main floor of the house. So two happy kids and a happy wife now too.

It's working well enough for me:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I did the same thing but bought an HP 2311. What are you using to hook up your monitor. I've tried the Moshi adapters and found they suck. I've gone through 3 in 9 months.

Wanted the Apple Cinema display but couldn't justify spending $1000 on a computer monitor. Go the HP for $150 on Amazon.com


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Stratin2traynor said:


> What are you using to hook up your monitor. I've tried the Moshi adapters and found they suck. I've gone through 3 in 9 months.


I have a Monoprice MiniDP -> HDMI adapter. All my adapters (and cables) pretty much come from Monoprice. Hard to beat them on price.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i don't think it's a rogers/modem issue. i have a smart tv, a pc laptop and two internet radios that are fed by the modem, with no issues.
> 
> i think there are configuration issues with the imac. i don't have the technical knowledge to resolve them. i wouldn't even know where to start.


I don't even know where to being with this issue if you are having the 'wi fi dropping' issue that some macs have. Here is a 121 page on the Apple support forums about it https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3190651?start=15&tstart=0. I have a year old 27" iMac running Lion that had horrible issues. It would drop the connection every 5 minutes at one point. No other devices in the house had any problem, including my other Macs. I switched channels on my router, and the problem seemed to disappear. There is no real answer to what the problem is, only pages and pages and suggestions in those help forums. It only happens with some Macs, and it when it does it's a complete nightmare. I could suggest a few other tips, but honestly it would take me an hour to type them all out. If you go the thread above, one of the tips will likely solve the problem. You'll just have to find which. In my case, I am 99% sure it was a combination of renewing my DHCP setting (found in network settings under system preferences) and changing my routers channel.

I'd actually follow Milkman's suggestion if I were doing it all again and just try getting a new Roger's modem before even trying any trouble shooting on your computer. I had a hunch the whole time I was screwing around with settings that it was the crappy router in that all in one gateway that was causing the issues. The modem in it is ok, the wireless router is pure crap. It's the crappy SMC unit they used to give out with the Extreme plans.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I use Mac, Windows, Linux, I just treat them like tools, like a hammer & screwdriver

some of them do certain things better than others

it's funny how people become loyal to one particular brand though

Windows is probably the most versatile IMO...I find mac's frustrating at times as well, since Apple has everything so "gamed". they have brilliant designers & marketing though


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...although i haven't yet confirmed this, it's beginning to appear that the cause of the wi fi dropping is the proximity to my nearfield monitors.




torndownunit said:


> I don't even know where to being with this issue if you are having the 'wi fi dropping' issue that some macs have. Here is a 121 page on the Apple support forums about it https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3190651?start=15&tstart=0. I have a year old 27" iMac running Lion that had horrible issues. It would drop the connection every 5 minutes at one point. No other devices in the house had any problem, including my other Macs. I switched channels on my router, and the problem seemed to disappear. There is no real answer to what the problem is, only pages and pages and suggestions in those help forums. It only happens with some Macs, and it when it does it's a complete nightmare. I could suggest a few other tips, but honestly it would take me an hour to type them all out. If you go the thread above, one of the tips will likely solve the problem. You'll just have to find which. In my case, I am 99% sure it was a combination of renewing my DHCP setting (found in network settings under system preferences) and changing my routers channel.
> 
> I'd actually follow Milkman's suggestion if I were doing it all again and just try getting a new Roger's modem before even trying any trouble shooting on your computer. I had a hunch the whole time I was screwing around with settings that it was the crappy router in that all in one gateway that was causing the issues. The modem in it is ok, the wireless router is pure crap. It's the crappy SMC unit they used to give out with the Extreme plans.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

OK. I started this thread, let me give you some examples of my frustration. I want to change the name of a file... in windows you right click and select change name. Real easy. In Apple I click on the file once, then I have to click on it twice, but not too quickly or else the [email protected]$kin file opens. Real easy, right? Wrong!

I'm trying to burn a file to DVD. In Windows I'd just drag it to the drive. In Apple.. I'm not really sure. Just spent money on an App called Toast and it is as clear as anything else in Apple. Lets me burn it to my hard drive or to a torrent, just not to a DVD. Anyone want to buy a PowerBook real cheap.... just kidding. But Nothing on this machine is easy!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Re: Changing a folder name. Try tweaking your click speed for opening the folders. goto> Apple menu>System preferences>keyboard and mouse>double click speed.
Or single click the folder and depending how your mouse is set up, right click and select "Get Info" or Finder>file>dropdown>get info .
A window appears with the folder name that U can edit.
Burning should be about the same as what you're describing for PC. Insert a blank cd/dvd,click-hold and drag the file to the DVD icon on the desktop and click burn.How to burn a DVD using a macbook - MacBook - Apple
Mac OS X 10.4 Help: Burning a CD or DVD
If you don't see a dvd icon, goto> Finder>dropdown to preferences>general> and select what U want to see on your desktop.

Cheers, d.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Re: Changing a folder name. Try tweaking your click speed for opening the folders. goto> Apple menu>System preferences>keyboard and mouse>double click speed.
> Or single click the folder and depending how your mouse is set up, right click and select "Get Info" or Finder>file>dropdown>get info .
> A window appears with the folder name that U can edit.
> Burning should be about the same as what you're describing for PC. Insert a blank cd/dvd,click-hold and drag the file to the DVD icon on the desktop and click burn.How to burn a DVD using a macbook - MacBook - Apple
> ...


That disk icon will also appear in any finder window you have open. You don't NEED Toast to burn anything. It's nice software, but the built in OS software is fine for general burning and couldn't be any easier to use.

Do you really expect a completely new OS to be a dead simple transition? Apple OS is easy, but is is a new OS to you. When you have never used it, there will be a transition period. It's just like if I started using Linux after never have used it. I know it's a great OS, but I fully know I would have a lot of problems initially figuring some things out because I would be breaking habits from years of using another OS. That is obviously not a reflection on the OS. What I would do is Google and use Youtube to figure out how to use it, not rip it apart on a guitar forum. Why would guy buy Toast before just doing a search like posted above? If you Google 'burn dvd mac" the first 10 results tell you how to do it using the core software. As does the Help menu in the OS.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

About the only time I use "Toast" is when I'm using "Mac the Ripper".
They were made for each other. IMHO


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I've had my MacBook Pro for a little over a year now and as much as I try to like it... I've worked in IT for about 15 years now and I'm not a supporter of Microsoft either but I've never been so frustrated in my life that when I use my MacBook. It is counter intuitive, I've got to jump through hoops to do what I think is the simplest things in the world. When I ask Apple for help I get "Why do you want to do that anyway?". I do believe I got caught in up in the hype when I switched over. Even apps like Garage Band are exercises in frustration for me because I want to do things "outside the box". Anyone else or am I the lonely voice in this frame of mind?


I am really happy. I have a new Macbook Pro and every time I get a new one, it get seems to be easier and does way more than the previous version. 
My experience is exactly the opposite from yours. I find it totally intuitive. I'm lost on PC. Everything is so difficult to attain. 
My industry is Mac dominated. And a lot of people I know that went from growing up on PC to becoming MAc users experienced exactly the same thing as you. So you are not alone. I think that it's difficult changing systems no matter which way you go. Once you are used to the way a computer works, it difficult to basically change everything you know and go the other way. 
Funny thing is....I don't know anyone that is a Mac person that goes to PC .


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Tarbender said:


> OK. I started this thread, let me give you some examples of my frustration. I want to change the name of a file... in windows you right click and select change name. Real easy. In Apple I click on the file once, then I have to click on it twice, but not too quickly or else the [email protected]$kin file opens. Real easy, right? Wrong!


Select the file Hit the enter key. Instantly shifts you to file rename mode.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hardasmum said:


> I've been a Mac user for over ten years. Never had a virus, never had virus protection, never had a fatal crash.
> 
> I had one bad computer replaced by Apple within 48 hours. Personally I have had excellent customer service on the phone and at their stores.
> 
> ...


I think this pretty much sums it up.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

iaresee said:


> Select the file Hit the enter key. Instantly shifts you to file rename mode.


Thanks Ian.
You just taught me a new "move"
Easy breezy when U know the shortcuts.
cheers, d


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> You just taught me a new "move"
> Easy breezy when U know the shortcuts.
> cheers, d


Cool cool. Like I said earlier in the thread: just ask. More than happy to help. I spend a stupid amount of time in front of OS X these days.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Select the file Hit the enter key. Instantly shifts you to file rename mode.


Thanks Ian. That seems to be an easier way to handle this renaming issue... but the <Enter> key is on the same right hand side as my mouse so it's still a little awkward.

My apologies to everyone else for venting when my frustrations were at their highest. I'm still having grief with certain operations but not giving up. Hell I taught myself how to play guitar after all:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Tarbender said:


> Thanks Ian. That seems to be an easier way to handle this renaming issue... but the <Enter> key is on the same right hand side as my mouse so it's still a little awkward.


Err...mouse? I think I used to use one of those. 

I rarely take my hands off my keyboard. I have LaunchBar on all my Macs and with that the mouse is rarely required.



> My apologies to everyone else for venting when my frustrations were at their highest. I'm still having grief with certain operations but not giving up. Hell I taught myself how to play guitar after all:rockon2:


What else is bugging you? I like to help.

Cool Mountain Lion feature I discovered today: Cmd + Tab to open app switcher and then press the up arrow and now you can use the tab key to flip through all the windows of all the apps and preview them, pick the one you want. Handy when you're lost in windows.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

OK... just tried something else, <Command><Enter> also brings it into renaming mode... WITHOUT the mouse. We are making progress indeed!


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been a Linux user since 2004 but I plan on building a "Hackintosh" when it comes time to replace this computer and dual boot it with a Linux OS.
My windoze days are long gone thankfully.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's a specific question, I want to rename just the front of the file name, say bluesriff12345.avi and I want to rename it to just 12345.avi. In windows I would put my cursor between the "f" and the "1" and press <shift><left Arrow> and it would highlight everything from the left of the "f" namely "bluesriff" which I could then just hit <delete>.

Even better still, do you know where I can find a good tutorial on using the modifer keys (fn, control, option, command)?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff B. said:


> I've been a Linux user since 2004 but I plan on building a "Hackintosh" when it comes time to replace this computer and dual boot it with a Linux OS.
> My windoze days are long gone thankfully.


Hackintoshes are fun. You'll have a blast. Built one for my sister and brother-in-law and it was screaming fast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Tarbender said:


> Here's a specific question, I want to rename just the front of the file name, say bluesriff12345.avi and I want to rename it to just 12345.avi. In windows I would put my cursor between the "f" and the "1" and press <shift><left Arrow> and it would highlight everything from the left of the "f" namely "bluesriff" which I could then just hit <delete>.


I'd enter edit mode.

Hit the left arrow key to unselect the file name and put the cursor on the left side of the file name.

And then shift-right arrow over the "bluesriff" part and then hit delete to get rid of it.

Enter to save the changes.


If I had more than one of those to do I'd probably do it from a Terminal window at the command prompt with a bit of find-and-replace magic in zsh.



> Even better still, do you know where I can find a good tutorial on using the modifer keys (fn, control, option, command)?


Oh do I: Keyboard Ninja: Working With Text – Screencast « Ask Different Blog

That's a kick ass tutorial.

See also: Open and Save Like a Pro: Secrets of Open/Save Dialogs « Ask Different Blog

And: Folder Actions Tutorial: Automation, Meet the Filesystem « Ask Different Blog


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

[video=youtube;9BnLbv6QYcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA[/video]


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Its been a long time since I first posted this and I've really tried to make this work. I have learned a lot... about the way Mac's work... And its just not for me... Its not intuitive when I want to manipulate files or directories and when I query Apple I get a question as an answer. Even Typing this post I got an unexpected error. I'm reformatting this laptop as Unix or Linix, just something that works logically...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

wow, zombie thread. I'm pretty much 100% Mac now, I have a PC for gaming but now its just too slow, glitchy and frustrating to even bother with.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hot tub mac machine. 

2 vintage threads in the last couple of days. Anything that makes me think of Marty McFly is okay in my books.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I use my i-mac for my photography, you-tube and cruising the web mostly....for my purposes, I like mine a lot. used to be a windows user, but just got so frustrated with all the problems I gave up bought a mac and now, I don`t see myself going back unless windows comes up with something I couldn`t live without.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> I use my i-mac for my photography, you-tube and cruising the web mostly....for my purposes, I like mine a lot. used to be a windows user, but just got so frustrated with all the problems I gave up bought a mac and now, I don`t see myself going back unless windows comes up with something I couldn`t live without.


All of the above, but switch the cooler "photography" for the lamer "small business needs".


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I use my iMac for banking, business, posting silly things on here and playing dumb games. I use my iPad for photography and my laptop (windows7) for music videos, on line guitar lessons, anything music and yes I like my mac.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Mac...funny commercials a couple of years ago and that's it for me. Don't want their phones either.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I tend to think of Macs the same way as I think of California Rolls - sushi for people who don't like sushi.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> I tend to think of Macs the same way as I think of California Rolls - sushi for people who don't like sushi.




sounds like thats supposed to get mac users all riled up `n stuff but really, it`s the internet eh...filled with attempts like that and granted, some folks will take offense but I just see it as silly.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I look at them as tools in a toolbox: windows, linux, mac

I use them each for different needs

if I had my druthers I'd use linux for everything

it *is* funny how people develop brand loyalty though...of course marketing takes full advantage of that!

there is a definite air of superiority amongst a lot of people I know who use Mac's, who aren't particularily knowledgable about computers. But all Mac users aren't like that

truth is, they can all be annoying; they all have their advantages, and shortcomings. but they do keep evolving & hopefully getting better 

in the end I don't care what anyone else uses, I just care about getting stuff of my own done.

I do like a good rant once in a while though, it keeps the blood pressure down


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

ranting probably keeps your blood pressure up. "not particularly knowledgable about computers", but skip the superiority thing and thats me, really, I simply don`t have time to think about what other people use, the guitars they play, the cars they drive, the watches they wear etc etc etc. you don`t have to look very hard to find those superiority types when it comes to windows users either....I guess it`s supposed to make a difference in everyone else`s life what people choose....but I got my own real world stuff to occupy me.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, for what it's worth, I like California Rolls...


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Well said, Pete. 

I think some of it is making themselves feel good by disparaging what others choose if it's not the same choice as theirs.

Personally, I've got an iMac - I love it. I've got a laptop running Windows 7 - I love it. Work is a Windows shop, and that's fine to. And none of that's even touching on the VMs running both at work and at home in various flavours of various OS's. Then again I work in a software dev shop so I think it's fair to say I know nothing about computers... Shrug.

Neil


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I'm a Mac user. Prefer it over PC. Liked Linux too but found installing programs a little cumbersome. My wife refuses to learn anything about computers so it's much easier for me to keep her happy with a Mac/iPad or iPhone. And she doesn't even like California Rolls. Go figure. Lol


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> ranting probably keeps your blood pressure up. "not particularly knowledgable about computers", but skip the superiority thing, really, I simply don`t have to to think about what other people use, the guitars they play, the cars they drive, the watches they wear etc etc etc. you don`t have to look very hard to find those superiority types when it comes to windows users either....I guess it`s supposed to make a difference in everyone else`s life what people choose....but I got my own real world stuff to occupy me.


how superior of you...


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got 3 Imacs and 2 Macbook pro's and they are very solid computers. Never have any issues with them, Apple makes top notch hardware and software. I did the switch back in 2003 and bought my first one then switched my family over in 2005. My daughter got a new PC laptop for Xmas and we have had to recover it twice since then due to all the malware it seems to collect. 
I did just trade up my Iphone to a Android and its been a very smooth transition. I like the bigger screen on the Sony Xperia and I like the software that comes with it.
I do have a Asus PC/tablet i'm using right now and its running Win8.1 pro which is ok but I do prefer using the Mac over it. 
I work in IT and have to use both Windows and Mac and both have their problems there just seems to be less problems on Macs.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Thread is getting long... I've skimmed, sorry if I repeat. I've been a tech-savvy PC guy since soon after the first PCs were released by IBM, years of buying a lot of Apple devices (including some notebooks) for "hip" family members, decided to get a MacBook Pro Retina myself.

The only thing I absolutely LOVE about the Mac world so far is Time Machine backup. So much smarter than the backup systems that Microsoft has had over 30 years to get right, and still hasn't. I'm now actually copying a lot of PC files onto the Mac and letting them become a dead-easy secondary backup of our important stuff.

I like the Mac hardware, great screen, big memory and SSD drive make it so fast, even faster than my main PC which also has big memory and SSDs. I like the many apps available, and the iTunes store for browsing and buying them, though I don't really need 1/3 of the apps I've bought there!

I really DIS-like Mac's silo approach to many apps. I went into this with eyes open, resigned, and have found it even WORSE than expected. Very frustrating that apps for creating various documents, handling photos and video, and others, all operate as though they were alone in the world, with their data firmly locked inside the application's context. A whole lot of time and trouble is expended exporting data from one app so it can be imported into another app, and maybe exported from there to be imported into something ELSE...! For example I have over 4,000 images which, in the PC world, I just opened in-place and worked on with a number of different applications, saving a revised copy or replacing the original at my whim. iPhoto tried - and died - trying to load all those images into its own silo before it would let me see them or work on them. Even some third-party apps do the same thing, or they work with iPhoto's database. I just wanna keep my files in the directories I choose, and use tools (apps) to work on them there!! This "protective" feature of many Apple-world apps has made me decide against moving our business work to Mac anytime soon.


----------

